# stool is RIGHT THERE, but won't come out



## veronica_delk (Nov 13, 2001)

One thing I forgot to mention in my last message ("evacuation constipation"): Sometimes the stool just sits there, right at the opening, but doesn't come out even with straining. This happens both when stool is soft and when it's hard. Any suggestions? (HELP!!!)Glycerine suppositories often cause all-day stomach upset, so they're not necessarily the solution.


----------



## veronica_delk (Nov 13, 2001)

I've just been reading a web page on bowel care for people with spinal cord injuries, and it says that an extended period of constipation can stretch the colon and decrease the effectiveness of peristalsis (which is the body's natural evacuation function, right?) It is possible that this is what's causing the problem I've described above. If so, what to do about it?


----------



## ncottle (Nov 28, 2001)

Well...I don't have a spinal cord injury...but I can relate to what you are saying. I even cramp like I am really going to "go" but nothing happens. That is such a miserable feeling. I just wish I knew the answer.


----------



## veronica_delk (Nov 13, 2001)

I'm actually writing on behalf of a family member. She doesn't have a spinal cord injury; I was just looking at that web site for specific suggestions.As I mentioned in a previous post, the doctor told her to use a smooth muscle relaxant for a few weeks, and if that didn't work to try biofeedback therapy.At first this advice seemed completely random to me, but now I see what he was thinking. Apparently the most common form of chronic constipation is one in which the colon *does* have efficient peristalsis and everthing finds its way to the very end, but then for some reason the anus clenches up and stool can't get out. People who have this kind of constipation feel the urge--often very powerfully (with cramping sometimes)--but the stool just doesn't come out.From what I've read, this type of constipation is easier to treat than other kinds. The muscle simply needs to be retrained to relax at the appropriate time. Biofeedback seems to be the main treatment method that is recommended, but I'm glad the doctor recommended a topical muscle relaxant first. It would be great if this worked.Anyway, the name for the condition is "anismus."Apparently rectocele can produce similar symptoms; I'm hoping the doctor ruled this out first.Thanks for your response. Good luck!


----------



## jb007 (Jun 9, 2002)

Veronica,Learn about colonics and colon hydro therapy. This will smash your problem.Copy the link below into your browser to read one of my posts on this topic: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=29;t=000062 Doug C.


----------

